# Sherline #6000 combo milll and lathe set for sale



## lvmosher (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.mylargescale.com/Shopping/Classifieds/tabid/61/agentType/View/PropertyID/912/Default.aspx
Leaving the hobby 


CLICK HERE


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By lvmosher on 28 Oct 2010 11:13 AM 
http://www.mylargescale.com/Shopping/Classifieds/tabid/61/agentType/View/PropertyID/912/Default.aspx
Leaving the hobby 


CLICK HERE

Larry
Sorry to hear that you are leaving the hobby. Your talents and contributions will be missed as will the wonderful garden railway.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Sorry to see you go, was going to take a last look at the CapeAnn, but 'page not found' greeted me. 

Of course you'll be welcomed back, should happenstances change. 

John


----------

